# An ugly Russian watch



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Spotted this for a few quid on ebay and couldnt resist a punt. Its possibly the ugliest watch I have ever seen but for some reason (quite possibly alchohol related) I bid on it and won. No idea what I have bought but if its as ugly as it looks in the photo I will love it.

green watch by Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I dunno ... I kind of like it! But then, I'm partial to green on a watch ...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a "Zim". Jolly nice too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lampoc nailed it, it is indeed a "Zim" and they are a lesser known Russian, not as many managed to escape/ Will go well with a green shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not my cuppa tea, but it would be transformed by ditching that horrible bracelet in favour of a nice leather strap :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> Not my cuppa tea, but it would be transformed by ditching that horrible bracelet in favour of a nice leather strap :thumbsup:


I was thinking something nice and subtle like a pink and green NATO


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Not my cuppa tea, but it would be transformed by ditching that horrible bracelet in favour of a nice leather strap :thumbsup:


Really? I think it kinda matches the watch case and dial in a perverted kind of way ... artytime:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like it and wouldve bid if i had seen it


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like the green face, but not the bracelet! that would have to go. Nice find mate.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

green 57 by Stuart, on Flickr

It really is a nasty bracelet.


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

It screams 1970's to me. I quite like it.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> It screams 1970's to me. I quite like it.


Yes it really should be wearing brown flares its so 70s.


----------



## Beerinrussia (Jun 17, 2015)

This design (originally started by Longines in late 60ies, I think) was broadly used by Soviet producers. Here is my Poljot from 1975 (got it from my parents in 1979 as a gift for 16th birthday):


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...................... :thumbsup: and I have just the right shirt................... :yes:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> It's a "Zim". Jolly nice too.


I miss read that as Bum.... :swoon:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Deffo an alcohol related purchase (I know the feeling) - it happens and you are forgiven... :biggrin:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Unfortunately it has proved to be about as reliable as a 1970s Leyland car in a rain storm. One of these days I will pull it apart and see if a service gets it ticking pr.o..per..l...y


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> Unfortunately it has proved to be about as reliable as a 1970s Leyland car in a rain storm. One of these days I will pull it apart and see if a service gets it ticking pr.o..per..l...y


 I pulled this Zim off the bay for the cost of a coffee, and whilst not the greatest looker i have seen from the eastern bloc it has kept great time (within a minute) over a 48 hour period. So i cannot complain too much.










It looks like vodka was added to the dial painters lunchbox!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> Unfortunately it has proved to be about as reliable as a 1970s Leyland car in a rain storm. One of these days I will pull it apart and see if a service gets it ticking pr.o..per..l...y


 I love these old Soviet era watches. There's a guy sells nos movements on ebay, probably cost more than the watch but saves a lot of mucking around.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

If you want to know all about it then you could try searching a website called ussrtime. you can do a custom search and you might come up with something


----------

